# Der Radio-Thread



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2007)

Hallo Userinnen und User,

ihr werdet es schon bemerkt haben - wir haben wieder einen Knopf im Forum, aus dem Musik kommt. 
Ein paar Stationen sind schon drinnen, für Wünsche ist hier nun Platz.

Hier bitte auch bescheid geben, wenn mal nen Sender klemmt oder gar unerwünscht sein sollte. 

1. Dodi  - Oldie 95 (Hamburg)


----------



## Dodi (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

Hi Joachim!

Vielen Dank! 
Musst mal reinhören, wer Oldies mag, ist hier genau richtig! 
Wenn ich darf:beeten: , suche ich mir noch einen aus!


----------



## inge50 (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

Hallo Joachim,

Oldies 95 geht bei mir nicht, alle anderen ok.

WDR 2 würde ich begrüßen, wenn es denn geht.

Oder Radio Essen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

@Dodi
Sprich zu mir - ich schau dann was geht. 

@Inge
Oldie 95 :  sieht so aus, als läge es am Link - ich schau mir es nochmal an. WDR2 such ich auch noch raus ...


----------



## Steingarnele (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

Hi Joachim,

könntest du mal PSR mit rein machen, ich muss doch immer wegen den 5ern hören.


----------



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

Ich glaub, ich muss euch das neue Spielzeug wieder wegnehmen. 

Nach einschlägigen Erfahrungen mit der GEZ hab ich grad eben mal lieber noch mal nachgefragt - das Ergebnis ist nicht das was ich wollte:



> Sehr geehrte damen und Herren,
> 
> zum Thema "Links" machen wir die folgende Unterscheidung: Das Setzen eines normalen Links, nach dessen Anklicken der User zunächst auf die Homepage eines dritten Webradios geleitet wird, ist urheberrechtlich nicht relevant. Sollte aber ein Deep Link dergestalt gesetzt werden, dass nach dessen Aktivierung direkt der Player des fremden Webradios aktiviert wird, dann machen Sie sich selber vergütungsplichtig, weil Sie der Öffentlichkeit ein Webradio zugänglich machen. Auf die Technik, den Server etc. kommt es für die urheberrechtliche Betrachungsweise nicht an.



Kurz: wenn wir euch ein Webradio zur Verfügung stellen, hält die Gema die Hände auf. Ich werd mal noch fragen, wie teuer es denn werden würde, aber ich befürchte, das es das war. Schade.


----------



## Joachim (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

Hab grad noch nachgelesen - für 12 Monate will die Gema 360,- plus Steuer == 385,20 € 

Ich hab denen nochmal geschrieben, das wir ein kleines kostenfreies und in keinster Weise Umsatzorientiertes Gartenteichforum sind und am Webradio nix verdienen - mal sehen, was kommt ...


----------



## Frank (16. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

Hi Joachim,

eigentlich bin ich ja nicht einer der sich so leicht in die "pessimisstische" Ecke drängen lässt. 
Ich glaube allerdings, das wir in diesem Fall wohl das Radio gleich abstellen können. 
Oder glaubst du allen ernstes, das die mal "ein Auge zudrücken"? 
Wenn *wir* auch nichts daran verdienen wollen, *wer* da was verdienen will iss ja wohl klar ...!


----------



## Joachim (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

Wird wohl so sein - hab die GEMA trotzdem nochmal angeschrieben und den Sachverhalt genau beschrieben. Mal sehen, ob da noch was bei rauskommt.


----------



## Petra (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

Guten Morgen Joachim

Wie sieht es aus mit Eins Live würde mich riesig freuen wenn du es hinbekommen würdest


----------



## Joachim (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

Wenn sich die Gema positiv äußern sollte, gerne ...


----------



## Joachim (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

Dodi? Haaallo?

Versuch doch mal folgendes: 

- speicher dir doch folgenden Link im Browser ab:



Das ist der kürzeste "nicht direkte" Weg zu Oldie 95 (Hamburg) 

Ich sag euch was - ich bin an ner Lösung des Gema-Problems dran. Ihr werdet bald wieder den Komfort des Radio-Buttons haben. Aber in ner legalen Form!


----------



## Joachim (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

Mal noch nen Link zum nachlesen:


----------



## Joachim (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

So, hab es nun erstmal legalisiert (kein Deeplink direkt zu dem Stream des Senders, sondern ein Link zu einer von www.surfmusik.de angebotenen Seite) - hoffe ich zumindest. Antwort der Gema steht noch aus ...

Ihr könnt vorerst wieder oben auf den Radio-Button klicken. Andere Sender kann ich so aber nicht mehr hinzufügen.


----------



## Dodi (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

Hi Joachim!

Sorry, hatte zwischenzeitlich anderweitige Beschäftigung. 
Habe den Direkt-Link zu Oldie95 abgespeichert, kommt aber kein Ton raus! 
Funzt irgendwie nicht - schade!
Trotzdem danke für Deine Mühe!


----------



## Joachim (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

Komisch  Naja, im aktuellen Radio sind zwar Oldie Sender mit drin, aber nicht dein Favorit.

Die jetzige Lösung ist, denk ich erstmal besser als nichts.


----------



## kwoddel (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

Hallo

  www.surfmusik.de das kenn ich doch   da war doch mal was  vor langer Zeit


----------



## Joachim (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

Ja - ist derzeit die wohl einzige legale Möglichkeit, in nem Forum seinen Usern Musik auf die Ohren zu geben ...

Was meinst du, was da mal war?  ich glaub ich steh grad aufn Schlauch...


----------



## Joachim (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

Post von der Gema - nach einer Woche  

"Guten Tag,

eine Verlinkung mit direkter Abhörmöglichkeit wäre nicht nur lizenzierungspflichtig sondern auch sehr kostenintensiv. Zudem müsste vorher das Einverständnis der einzelnen Sendeanstalten eingeholt werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Thomas Junk

GEMA München
Direktion Industrie - Infostelle
phone: 089-48003800
mail:    info-ind@gema.de
www.gema.de"


Es bleibt also so wie es jetzt ist - schade.


----------



## Mondlicht (26. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

Hmmm....

dann schlag ich einen neuen Thread vor.....

"Was haltet Ihr von der GEMA"?

Die auszuwählenden Antwortmöglichkeiten zähle ich lieber nicht auf, sonst 
bekomme ich noch eine Klage an den Arsch.

Knurrender Gruß,
                      Mondlicht


----------



## Joachim (26. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Radio-Thread*

An den "Arsch" bekämste nix - höchstens in den Briefkasten


----------

